# Atemi Jutsu



## Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

Did my first session of Atemi Jutsu this evening 

Was awesome. Found the warmup a tough bit of cardio, but enjoyed the session loads. Was great to see how simple moves have such a big impact, very interesting.

Also, school boy error of me not holding the strike pad tight enough resulted in my lower face and jaw taking a full blown knee strike, very swolen face at the mo. A lesson learnt.

Looking forward to my next session


----------



## cisco (Oct 19, 2012)

Where is your club, Sidcup ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Brill. What sort of cardio did you do in the warmup? Your poor face!


----------



## Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

Club is in Blackpool.

The cardio was shuttle runs, bear crawls, sidesteps, that kind of thing.

Face is starting to get better thankfully


----------



## Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

Second session last night.

Did some throws, locks with takedowns, escapes etc.

Alot of fun and gets a sweat on. Shorts have fallen to bits as has the cheap tshirt I've been using, may well look into getting a decent pair of Sprawl shorts.


----------



## Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

Had a long time off the Atemi, and with work and home stuff going on I have not had chance. The classes are now 1 hour long which fits into my time much better so It looks like I will be heading back, not only for the tactics and skills learnt, but I've put on some timber and extra workouts cannot do me any harm!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome back Rhino, glad to hear you'll soon be back at it again


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

wise words indeed...very profound.


----------



## Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

First session back tomorrow. A little worried and apprehensive to be honest due to my weight gain and deteriorated fitness levels but I suppose I have to start somewhere.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

There's an Atemi class by Geoff Harris. I was thinking of taking a look but there is a TON of bad press about Atemi's background and about how legit It actually is. Honouring belts from other arts is particularly odd. Anyone know much about this mob? Their "The Guild" accreditation body appears to have been set up to legitimise themselves and not from anything more concrete.

Not disputing that they may be good at what they do but it all seems a little sketchy.


----------



## Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

When I've done Atemi Jutsu there has been no grading, belt system or otherwise. Just training, familiarisation and practical techniques.


----------

